# A Miracle GOD Performed On Me.



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

About 3 years ago, I had a car crash where my SUV flipped end over end 8 times through some drainage ditches. I was on my way home from work around 11:30 pm when I fell asleep behind the wheel. I was driving down my local highway traveling at 60 mph. All I remember from the accident was I was driving past a gas station, I blacked out, and seconds later I was waking up to an EMT standing over me asking how I felt and if I knew where I was. Fire Fighters had to use four Jaws of Life to cut my vehicles roof off to get me out safely.

I am posting this becase this crash was a miracle for me. I walked away barely harmed. All I had were a few cuts and bruises with the only major harm done to me was a bump on my head the size of an acorn.
I believe sharing this is a way of testifying GOD's greatness. And I know there are people out there today who have stories simliar to or greater than my own. If you do have a story to share, then by all means do so. GOD's love is a vast ocean with no bottom, and it stretches as far as the east is from the west.

GOD Bless.


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, you're so lucky to have gotten out of that (relatively) unharmed! I'm so glad you were OK. 
I have a friend who's a racecar driver, and he was in a similar situation. His car fell off a cliff and he came out of it just fine. Incidentally, he turned his life around after that, and really embraced his spirituality afterwards.

I do feel like God's been helping me get through my life. For a while, I felt like I'd been abandoned, but then I genuinely prayed for some help. 
I didn't really believe I'd get an answer, until I did in some subtle ways.
I was actually very angry at God, and my prayer was more of a rant than anything. But it was the first time I was true to my feelings of dissatisfaction, and I think God had always wanted me to just be honest in the first place.

It might not have been the most respectful thing to do, & I don't think my feelings were justified, but... I'm glad I was forgiven for my outburst and given some help instead of a punishment.

My life has definitely been getting better since then. 
I started off as a completely isolated shut-in; but now things have been improving.

My story's a very simple one, but I think simple acts of kindness do go a long way. I'm sure God knows that better than anyone. :heart


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

God was definitely there. That's awesome!


----------



## BellasLullaby (Apr 27, 2011)

God's done a lot for me. When I joined church again after being away so long from fear of going anywhere.

I was surprised with the gift of singing.. I received a double blessing. I'm singing in choir and taking vocal lessons. It's just increadible what God will do. It's been 2 years now and Im going on my third duet.

I realized there's nothing to be afraid of especially with God on your side.

God will be there for anyone who excepts him into their lives.

Amen!


----------



## somemvp (Oct 17, 2011)

Why did God make you fall asleep behind the wheel to begin with? what has he thinking there?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

sheesh, glad you're okay.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

somemvp said:


> Why did God make you fall asleep behind the wheel to begin with? what has he thinking there?


How do you know it was God? There is an enemy force in there, too, trying to derail him. That's was Satan enjoys doing - trying to take out God's children any way he can. That includes providing misinformation to confuse people.


----------



## lesty2 (Oct 22, 2011)

Firstly, thank goodness you managed to survive!



millenniumman75 said:


> How do you know it was God? There is an enemy force in there, too, trying to derail him. That's was Satan enjoys doing - trying to take out God's children any way he can. That includes providing misinformation to confuse people.


I like your statement. Also, I really like this little cartoon that seems quite meaningful.


----------



## dlennr (Jul 6, 2007)

lesty2 said:


> Firstly, thank goodness you managed to survive!
> 
> I like your statement. Also, I really like this little cartoon that seems quite meaningful.


Love that cartoon! Makes me stop and think about some things.


----------



## Ohnoes2191 (Aug 26, 2011)

lesty2 said:


> Firstly, thank goodness you managed to survive!
> 
> I like your statement. Also, I really like this little cartoon that seems quite meaningful.


:clap


----------



## BellasLullaby (Apr 27, 2011)

I meant to comment, sorry.

I defiantly believe in miracles and what happened to you is an incredible story. I'm glad you shared it with us here at SAS.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

somemvp said:


> Why did God make you fall asleep behind the wheel to begin with? what has he thinking there?


GOD didn't make me fall asleep. I had been up for many hours, at least 20 I want to say, and I was tired. My flesh fell asleep, and I crashed.

Actually, I was told that I had an epileptic seizure, because just 6 months prior I had been diagnosed with epilepsy. But June this year, that diagnosis was renounced.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm sorry, I try to stay away from this thread because I really have no business being here, but this post caught my attention so here I am. I really can't stand it when people attribute things like this to God. I think it's really selfish and narcissistic to think that God shielded you particularly when plenty of other people (of varying moral character) die each year in horrific, gruesome car crashes (among other things). 

I'm really glad you're okay, and hopefully the experience gives you a new-found appreciation for your life and your good physical health. But please don't tell me it was because God decided to shine his light down on you but didn't have any left for some six year old who just got diagnosed with leukemia, or some teen who just spiraled into a pit of hopeless depression, etc, etc.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

cellophanegirl said:


> I'm sorry, I try to stay away from this thread because I really have no business being here, but this post caught my attention so here I am. I really can't stand it when people attribute things like this to God. I think it's really selfish and narcissistic to think that God shielded you particularly when plenty of other people (of varying moral character) die each year in horrific, gruesome car crashes (among other things).
> 
> I'm really glad you're okay, and hopefully the experience gives you a new-found appreciation for your life and your good physical health. But please don't tell me it was because God decided to shine his light down on you but didn't have any left for some six year old who just got diagnosed with leukemia, or some teen who just spiraled into a pit of hopeless depression, etc, etc.


I never said that GOD was focusing ONLY on me. GOD is omnipresent. He's everywhere, sees all, hears all, and much more. If I was selfish in making this thread forgive me for that was not my intent. My intent is to glorify GOD for allowing me to live through that crash.
Secondly, GOD doesn't allow negative things in this world. He allows free will, and it is through that free will that man created negative things, like a girl being diagnosed with leukemia, or a teen going into depression. The girl got leukimia because of the evil and terrible things in the world. Same for the teenager.
Don't blame GOD for the bad in the earth. Blame humans.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

GameGuy said:


> I never said that GOD was focusing ONLY on me. GOD is omnipresent. He's everywhere, sees all, hears all, and much more. If I was selfish in making this thread forgive me for that was not my intent. My intent is to glorify GOD for allowing me to live through that crash.
> Secondly, GOD doesn't allow negative things in this world. He allows free will, and it is through that free will that man created negative things, like a girl being diagnosed with leukemia, or a teen going into depression. The girl got leukimia because of the evil and terrible things in the world. Same for the teenager.
> Don't blame GOD for the bad in the earth. Blame humans.


Wait, man created cancer? Please elaborate.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

cellophanegirl said:


> Wait, man created cancer? Please elaborate.


Yes, man is a major cause of the 100 different types of cancer. Things like Tobacco, and even poor Diet and Physical activities. There are even man-made chemicals that cause cancer, like the cell-disorder cancer Leukemia.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

GameGuy said:


> Yes, man is a major cause of the 100 different types of cancer. Things like Tobacco, and even poor Diet and Physical activities. There are even man-made chemicals that cause cancer, like the cell-disorder cancer Leukemia.


You know what else man created? A polio vaccine that basically eradicated an infectious disease that millions used to suffer from. Or was that something that God did, because it was good instead of harmful?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

cellophanegirl said:


> You know what else man created? A polio vaccine that basically eradicated an infectious disease that millions used to suffer from. Or was that something that God did, because it was good instead of harmful?


GOD cannot take the credit of man's actions that came from mans flesh. But, I do give GOD credit for allowing that person to have the mind and ability to create that vaccine. For it helped to save the lives of many sick people. I cannot say that the vaccine is something GOD did because I am not GOD. But I believe that it was something GOD used to better this world.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

GameGuy said:


> GOD cannot take the credit of man's actions that came from mans flesh. But, I do give GOD credit for allowing that person to have the mind and ability to create that vaccine. For it helped to save the lives of many sick people. I cannot say that the vaccine is something GOD did because I am not GOD. But I believe that it was something GOD used to better this world.


It just seems like you pick and choose what God does vs. what man imposes on himself. If it's good it's God's guiding hand, and if it's bad it's man going against God, or giving into evil temptation or something. I thought God was all powerful? Either you're saying that God is not all powerful, and there are things he can't control (in which case, what is God anyway?), or you are saying that he chooses to save some people, but lets other people suffer horrible fates without good reason. So which is it?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

cellophanegirl said:


> It just seems like you pick and choose what God does vs. what man imposes on himself. If it's good it's God's guiding hand, and if it's bad it's man going against God, or giving into evil temptation or something. I thought God was all powerful? Either you're saying that God is not all powerful, and there are things he can't control (in which case, what is God anyway?), or you are saying that he chooses to save some people, but lets other people suffer horrible fates without good reason. So which is it?


If I come across that way to you, I'm sorry.

GOD is ALL POWERFUL. GOD does not save select people and allow others to suffer. There is suffering in this world only because of the wrong doings and deeds of man. But there is also much good in the world from the flesh of man. That's the thing about GOD. He is mysterious. GOD opens doors that noone can shut, and he shuts doors that noone can open. Man suffers in this world because our flesh sometimes trys to avoid going through GOD's opened doors, or trys to break down GOD's closed doors.

But, I also believe that GOD may sometimes allow something that we as humans consider to be bad because he has plans for a greater result as an outcome. He may allow a persons flesh to die in the result of granting them peace from suffering from some disease for many years. GOD may allow something we consider bad to fall upon us because he knows that it can change the way we live and help us to draw closer to him. 
The thing is, GOD created free will among man, so therefore he cannot MAKE us do what he wishes. He will only ever place upon what he knows will help influence us to his will. Whether or not we accept it though, is a result of our flesh. And when our flesh denys it, that's when suffering can later happen.

I mean yeah, GOD COULD make us do as he wishes, but then he would break his promise to use that we may have a free will. Which he of course does not want to do.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

GameGuy said:


> If I come across that way to you, I'm sorry.
> 
> GOD is ALL POWERFUL. GOD does not save select people and allow others to suffer. There is suffering in this world only because of the wrong doings and deeds of man. But there is also much good in the world from the flesh of man. That's the thing about GOD. He is mysterious. GOD opens doors that noone can shut, and he shuts doors that noone can open. Man suffers in this world because our flesh sometimes trys to avoid going through GOD's opened doors, or trys to break down GOD's closed doors.
> 
> ...


Alright, well I can see we're on two very different pages, and since it doesn't seem like either of us is going to budge on our position I suppose I'll just have to make peace with the fact that we don't see things in the same way. Since I was the one who intruded on your thread I'll just leave quietly now so we can both move on.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

cellophanegirl said:


> Alright, well I can see we're on two very different pages, and since it doesn't seem like either of us is going to budge on our position I suppose I'll just have to make peace with the fact that we don't see things in the same way. Since I was the one who intruded on your thread I'll just leave quietly now so we can both move on.


Okay, just one final question. You don't have to answer if you don't want to, but:

Do you have anything specifically against GOD that gives you this "different way of seeing things"?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

GameGuy said:


> Okay, just one final question. You don't have to answer if you don't want to, but:
> 
> Do you have anything specifically against GOD that gives you this "different way of seeing things"?


Logic


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

GameGuy said:


> Okay, just one final question. You don't have to answer if you don't want to, but:
> 
> Do you have anything specifically against GOD that gives you this "different way of seeing things"?


I don't have anything against God. I don't believe in God. I am bothered in some ways by Western theological religions. I feel like religion often creates a lot of guilt and makes people feel that if they don't act in a certain way, they are offending God. I feel like a lot of religions create boxes that limit people to a certain way of acting/thinking, rather than encouraging a belief system based on personal observations about life and morality.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

cellophanegirl said:


> I don't have anything against God. I don't believe in God. I am bothered in some ways by Western theological religions. I feel like religion often creates a lot of guilt and makes people feel that if they don't act in a certain way, they are offending God. I feel like a lot of religions create boxes that limit people to a certain way of acting/thinking, rather than encouraging a belief system based on personal observations about life and morality.


I'm sure there are actions in this world that if/when commited, GOD does get offended. And I agree with you that a lot of religions can create boxs by only preaching and telling you want they want you to hear or know.
But I do know of at least one religion that doesn't really create boxes. In some areas maybe, like how you dress, but not really with how you act or think. That religion is Apestolic Pentecost. The Apestolic Pentecosts are not as... "wild", as some other Pentecostal religions can be. We believe in speaking in tongues and sometimes dancing and running around when you feel the spirit of GOD, but we don't go insane as some other churchs have been known to do.

I challenge you to look into it. Who knows, you just may find it interesing.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

GameGuy said:


> I'm sure there are actions in this world that if/when commited, GOD does get offended. And I agree with you that a lot of religions can create boxs by only preaching and telling you want they want you to hear or know.
> But I do know of at least one religion that doesn't really create boxes. In some areas maybe, like how you dress, but not really with how you act or think. That religion is Apestolic Pentecost. The Apestolic Pentecosts are not as... "wild", as some other Pentecostal religions can be. We believe in speaking in tongues and sometimes dancing and running around when you feel the spirit of GOD, but we don't go insane as some other churchs have been known to do.
> 
> I challenge you to look into it. Who knows, you just may find it interesing.


I'm assuming in your religion you believe in the bible as something more than a nice reference book that is on par with any other book of philosophy and should be read as such. I'm assuming you take the bible as the literal word of God, and not a book of stories written by man. If this isn't true feel free to correct me.

I think that basing an entire belief system on one single (and very, very old) book of rules is limiting. I think that following a list of rules because "God said so" rather than because your own moral compass tells you it's right is limiting.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

cellophanegirl said:


> I'm assuming in your religion you believe in the bible as something more than a nice reference book that is on par with any other book of philosophy and should be read as such. I'm assuming you take the bible as the literal word of God, and not a book of stories written by man. If this isn't true feel free to correct me.
> 
> I think that basing an entire belief system on one single (and very, very old) book of rules is limiting. I think that following a list of rules because "God said so" rather than because your own moral compass tells you it's right is limiting.


I think you are MOSTLY right about my religion. Yes, we do believe the Bible is the word of GOD, but we do also acknowledge and accept that it was written by man. Man is not perfect and therefore niether is the bible. But, we don't preach "the" bible. We use the bible as a guidline for a clear relayance of describing GOD's involvement in our lives. Meaning, yes we do accept the bible as GOD's word, but we use it as a source for correcting and improving living our lives for GOD in this twisted world. So I guess there are some limits we live our lives by, but those limits are based on our moral compass, as you say. And we also restrict those limits based our enterpretation of the Bible.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

GameGuy said:


> I think you are MOSTLY right about my religion. Yes, we do believe the Bible is the word of GOD, but we do also acknowledge and accept that it was written by man. Man is not perfect and therefore niether is the bible. But, we don't preach "the" bible. We use the bible as a guidline for a clear relayance of describing GOD's involvement in our lives. Meaning, yes we do accept the bible as GOD's word, but we use it as a source for correcting and improving living our lives for GOD in this twisted world. So I guess there are some limits we live our lives by, but those limits are based on or moral compass, as you say. And we also restrict those limits based our enterpretation of the Bible.


But why do you believe in it? Or God?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

cellophanegirl said:


> But why do you believe in it? Or God?


I believe in GOD because I feel that if not for him, I wouldn't be alive today.

If you care to read a short story on my life:

When I was born, I had lung problems that, back in the 80's, could only be resolved with an Iron lung. 20+ years later, I have no breathing problems to speak of.

When I was 10 or 11, I think 10; I ran into a metal bench during my P.E. class and put a hole in my right shin that was so deep you could see my leg bone. And it took a good half hour before I was able to get to a hospital. But because of GOD and my Father, my leg never got infected and I am still able to walk to this day. Then I also had that horrific car crash three years ago (that this thread is about) where, according to science, I should have died without a doubt. But, I walked away nearly unscathed.

I honestly truly believe that GOD was involved in ALL of those major moments in my life and more that has made me who I am today.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

GameGuy said:


> I believe in GOD because I feel that if not for him, I wouldn't be alive today.
> 
> If you care to read a short story on my life:
> 
> ...


Okay, well I think we've run back to square one again. Let me just say that I'm glad you're okay and your health problems have been resolved. I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

God loves u


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Not to discredit you or affect your personal beliefs..but thanks to advances in medical technology created by man, that you were able to live another day. God has a plan for everyone, both good and bad it seems.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> Not to discredit you or affect your personal beliefs..but thanks to advances in medical technology created by man, that you were able to live another day. God has a plan for everyone, both good and bad it seems.


Yes, that's true. Only I didn't NEED any medical support. Yeah, I had some cuts and bruises, and I was taken to the hospital. But I needed nothing done on me. Why? I believe because of GOD.


----------



## philosophy (Oct 15, 2010)

I've known people with brain tumors and fourth stage stomach cancer who were prayed for, and Jesus faithfully delivered them. The doctors were both stunned and it led to one of them seeking and finding Christ.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> Yes, that's true. Only I didn't NEED any medical support. Yeah, I had some cuts and bruises, and I was taken to the hospital. But I needed nothing done on me. Why? I believe because of GOD.


So the little 2 year old kid with leukemia ends up dying, not knowing about God and didn't believe in God. Or you mean, "It was his time to go cause God said so?" Or how about an entire church bus goes up in flames and it was filled with a bunch of little kids...is it their fault that God didnt save them due to lack of faith?


----------



## lesty2 (Oct 22, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> So the little 2 year old kid with leukemia ends up dying, not knowing about God and didn't believe in God. Or you mean, "It was his time to go cause God said so?" Or how about an entire church bus goes up in flames and it was filled with a bunch of little kids...is it their fault that God didnt save them due to lack of faith?


Firstly, this is a 'Spiritual Support' forum so please keep the comments within the guidelines... there is another section for your input.

And to just share a quote from a book I'm reading that provides a thought experiment for you to consider, "If you look into your kennel for a St Bernard, and you don't see one, it is reasonable to assume there is no St. Bernard in your kennel. But if you look into your kennel for a 'no-see-um' (an extremely small insect with a bite out of all proportion to its size) and you don't see any, it is not reasonable to say they aren't there. Because after all, no one can see 'em. Many assume that if there were good reasons for the existence of evil, they would be accessible to our minds, more like St. Bernards than like no-see-ums, but why should that be the case?"

Sometimes perhaps God is working in ways that we are unable to understand... I don't know why sometimes it must appear to be so brutal and unhumane at times but I'm just saying that just because we are unable to find an answer for the reasoning, it does not fully mean that there is no reason.


----------



## MetalRacer (Oct 11, 2011)

I am a nonbeliever myself but I support your belief in a personal god. I'm sorry that some of these atheists tried to corner you but this is why I stay away from debates because people have the right to believe whatever they want. So I completely understand why you continue to believe in Yahweh/Jesus. 

It's your own personal experience and no one has the right to come down on you like that.

Glad you survived it.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

To add something not many people think of. All religions, I do mean all, are MAN made. There are no single religions on this earth that GOD created, or in turn created GOD.

When I created this thread 4 years ago, my religion was Apostolic Pentecost. But now, I claim my religion as non-denominational. More of a bible thumper really. 

My point is GOD's ways are not man's ways. And therefore we as man cannot judge GOD for the evil, pain and heartache in our lives by our terms. If you want to judge GOD, you have to know him. And to him, you must read his holy word, the Bible. And if you've read the bible you'll know full well it is impossible for mankind to judge GOD. But that GOD is the judge himself.


I just want it to be known that I love GOD very much. The GOD of Abraham, Issac and Jacob. And I don't believe GOD has a special protection over only some people and everyone else is just S.O.L. But I believe that GOD loves us all equally and the same. We are his children. And he is the answer to the evil, vile, wicked, painful things on this earth. You want to heal that little child of cancer? Place GOD in her life. SURROUND her hospital room with prayers and praise to Jehovah Rapha The Lord Who Heals! 

If anything, know this.
"And so we know and rely on the love GOD has for us. GOD is love. Whoever lives in love lives in GOD, and GOD in him." -1st John 4:16 NIV


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> How do you know it was God? There is an enemy force in there, too, trying to derail him. That's was Satan enjoys doing - trying to take out God's children any way he can. That includes providing misinformation to confuse people.


Well I like Satan better. I am autistic and this whole God thing really confuses me so it's God's fault if I burn in hell for all of eternity. I will burn knowing that I am morally superior to him.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

JTHearts said:


> Well I like Satan better. I am autistic and this whole God thing really confuses me so it's God's fault if I burn in hell for all of eternity. I will burn knowing that I am morally superior to him.


Well, JT if you don't mind me asking, why/how are you confused with GOD?


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

GameGuy said:


> If I come across that way to you, I'm sorry.
> 
> GOD is ALL POWERFUL. GOD does not save select people and allow others to suffer. There is suffering in this world only because of the wrong doings and deeds of man. But there is also much good in the world from the flesh of man. That's the thing about GOD. He is mysterious. GOD opens doors that noone can shut, and he shuts doors that noone can open. Man suffers in this world because our flesh sometimes trys to avoid going through GOD's opened doors, or trys to break down GOD's closed doors.
> 
> ...


How do you figure god does not save select people and allow others to suffer...?


----------



## JTHearts (Nov 4, 2015)

GameGuy said:


> Well, JT if you don't mind me asking, why/how are you confused with GOD?


Because:

1. Was raised Catholic, sent to Catholic school
2. Suffered horrible bullying at the hands of Jesus' followers at said school. It got to the point of death threats.
3. I've had low self esteem since 5, depression since 10.
4. I believe I may be a demon incarnate.
5. Google a woman named Tamara Laroux. Seriously. If that God exists, I don't WANT to go to heaven. 
6. Why can't God show me what he truly is? Why do I have to be so confused and traumatized by thinking about him all the time?
7. The Abrahamic God is a genocidal, infanticidal, murderous God. I don't want to worship someone who behaves that way.
8. Why did God reveal himself to some illiterate tribe in a backwater part of the Middle East, instead of somewhere like India and China, where people could actually read and do science, plus he would be saving more people?
9. Your God is a completely totalitarian concept. He can convict you of thoughtcrime while you sleep. He can condemn you to eternal torment for speaking out against him. If you worship him, your "reward" is to get to go to a place where you do nothing but worship the Dear Leader 24/7.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

minimized said:


> How do you figure god does not save select people and allow others to suffer...?


Well, to be honest, I answer your question with what you quoted me on. Free will.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

I'm glad you're okay  I like posts like this, that are so positive, they cheer me up  I am always thankful to god for the things I DO have, it makes me feel better, most people don't stop to think about the things they do have, like their health, their house, their bedroom their food for some family. My only wish ever is that suffering one day ceases to exist. I have been hurt by people all my life, but only recently have I been trying to be forgiving and it made me feel more at peace, now I only wish peace for everyone. No matter how mean and horrible most people are, at the end of the day I want peace for everyone. I am glad I found god again, I was lost for a while.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

@minimized, @JTHearts

Keep in mind this is the Spiritual Support forum. It is not for debate.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

senkora said:


> @minimized, @JTHearts
> 
> Keep in mind this is the Spiritual Support forum. It is not for debate.


It's not a debate. It's only an honest question...

Because why did my loved ones die? Why am I suffering?


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

JTHearts said:


> Because:
> 
> 1. Was raised Catholic, sent to Catholic school
> 2. Suffered horrible bullying at the hands of Jesus' followers at said school. It got to the point of death threats.
> ...


Ok JT, here's my reply. But first, I ask that you, or anyone else for that matter, please take no offense.

I believe you're completely wrong. 
1. The Catholic Church bases very little of its theologies and beliefs from the bible. Mainly from its century's old man made habits.

2. Anyone who is bullying you and hurting you and even getting to the point of death threats is NOT a follower of Jesus. Even if they say and believe they are. Death is of the devil.

3. I'm sorry, I don't know how to answer this one as I've too have had low self esteem and depression since I was 4 years old.

4. That's a lie straight from the devil himself. The devil wants to do ALL he can to keep you away from GOD. Simply because GOD's love is so strong and so awesome the devil runs from him in fear. If you can put your trust in GOD, this whole "devil incarnate" will vanish from you quickly.

5. There are many god's on this earth, but all are man made. The GOD of Abraham, Issac and Jacob is above earth however. The bible says he makes the earth his footstool. GOD is not of the earth, but is over the earth.

6. "Darkness cannot comprehend the light." How can you expect for GOD to answer your question, if you're not willing to ask, or even approach him to ask?

7. Who/what told you that? GOD isn't a killer. "GOD is not man that he should lie. His ways are not our ways."

8. Because Jerusalem is GOD's holy city. Isreal is his chosen land. Location and education isn't so much a factor. Having intelligence isn't everything. It's what you do with it that counts.

9. This is ALL WRONG. GOD will not send you straight to hell just because you said damn with his name in front of it. And you don't so easily get to go to heaven for saying I love you Lord, praise Jesus, amen. SIN IS AN EVERY DAY PART OF LIFE. It comes naturally to humans because of our free will. But GOD will show you love over and over and over again even though you constantly reject him. He will forgive you your sins when you ask him to, as long as you make a conscience effort to not recommit the sin. And when you fail and sin again, he'll Still forgive you. And as far as heaven, it isn't all easy peasy lemon squeezey. You have to truly surrender your self to GOD. Show him that you want his love, and that your worthy to be in his domain for all eternity.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

JTHearts said:


> Well I like Satan better. I am autistic and this whole God thing really confuses me so it's God's fault if I burn in hell for all of eternity. I will burn knowing that I am morally superior to him.


 Of course - Satan is more fun, until he rips out your soul for all eternity.
The Lake of Fire is really hot. I don't think you would want to be there, autistic or not.



GameGuy said:


> Well, JT if you don't mind me asking, why/how are you confused with GOD?


Yeah - something is messed up.


----------



## Tsuba11 (Dec 27, 2014)

I would like to share an experience of my own regarding the Jewish and Christian God. 

For years I was not being true to my "spirituality" or "faith." I got Baptized with the Holy Spirit, and am now living a completely transformed life by His Power, Love, Mercy, and Grace. I've entered into a state of conscience Glory, which is accessible to all who have been Baptized into the Death, Burial, and Resurrection of Jesus Christ. (1 Peter 3:21.) 

However, long before I transitioned through several states of conscience and mental glorification, I found myself not holding true to my beliefs. Meaning, I was choosing to hide in the shadows of my own shame, rather then walk in the Light of Christ that God called me to walk in. Many people are confused about God because they are in the dark. Let us refer to John Chapter 3 when Jesus was talking to Nicodemus at night. 

Jesus said that men loved darkness more than they loved the light because their deeds were evil. He furthermore said that man does not like to come into the light lest their deeds be approved and exposed. The problem with the world is that they know they are in sin, and to name the sins would be considered to shameful. Rather then letting the Light of God's Word expose their sins so that they can make a complete transition from the darkness to the Light, they choose to remain in the dark because they are too ashamed and scared to be exposed by God for what they are. 

I was like this even after my confession of faith that Jesus Christ is the Lord and Savior of my heart, mind, soul, and spirit. I simply was back-sliding, and compromising, and yes, I felt the shame of it all. I was trash and a disgrace to my God. 

Fortunately, I kept praying out to God and seeking His Face regardless. The Bible tells us in the Old Testament that if we seek the Lord we will find Him, if we seek Him out with ALL OF OUR HEART.

I did this, and the reward for my persistent crying out was increased conscience glorification. God is Glorifying those who have first received Sanctification with His Holy Spirit through faith, trust, and belief in His Son Jesus Christ. These stages of Glory are gradual transforming processes that will eventually lead to the Glorification of the Body itself. 

It begins with the mind and conscience. Not the removal of the filth of the flesh. The flesh will always want to sin against God, through lusts, pride, idolatry, hate, etc. But a renewed conscience and mind in the Holy Spirit through Christ's Death, Burial, and Resurrection will assure and promise that we begin to transform - step by step - internally until it becomes an outward Awakening. 

I understand why people doubt. I've been there for so many years. But God is in the business of Illuminating the heart. Trust in Him, do not give up on His Promises, and believe that there is no prayer from the heart that goes unheard. In due time, those who are persistent and true to God will one day overcome every obstacle that they experience in this present life, with some persecution of course, but will also be given Eternal Life, and a Heavenly Home which will be on a New Earth, in a Holy City, following immediately after the Millennial Age and the Great White Throne Judgment of Revelation Chapter 20. 

The key to remaining in the Light is to overcome cowardice, which God through Christ and by His Holy Spirit will help us overcome, and then we will be confident in our faith as Ambassadors of Christ in the Light, and we will no longer be ashamed of our confession of faith and testimonies. It is when we can confidently dwell in the light without shame or feeling that the world must think I'm crazy and stupid that we truly discover how strong Christ is, and how in like manner, we are strong through Him.


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

GameGuy said:


> About 3 years ago, I had a car crash where my SUV flipped end over end 8 times through some drainage ditches. I was on my way home from work around 11:30 pm when I fell asleep behind the wheel. I was driving down my local highway traveling at 60 mph. All I remember from the accident was I was driving past a gas station, I blacked out, and seconds later I was waking up to an EMT standing over me asking how I felt and if I knew where I was. Fire Fighters had to use four Jaws of Life to cut my vehicles roof off to get me out safely.


Why didn't God wake you up before you crashed? I think God did the whole thing on purpose to teach you a lesson in life.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

jonjagger said:


> Why didn't God wake you up before you crashed? I think God did the whole thing on purpose to teach you a lesson in life.


Well back then I wasn't sure what exactly happened to me. But now days and after many tests, I know. I had a seizure due to epilepsy.


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

GameGuy said:


> Well back then I wasn't sure what exactly happened to me. But now days and after many tests, I know. I had a seizure due to epilepsy.


Pretty sure God could have stopped that seizure too? I'm still convinced God set-up the whole thing to teach you a lesson. Did you talk to a pastor about it?


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Some recent posts deleted. *A reminder that topics in the Spiritual Forum are not up for debate. *There is another subforum here for that.


----------

